# 2005 Honda Civic - Any help would be appreciated.



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I was driving my old 2005 Civic on boxing day. After 15 minutes of driving, all dashboard lights, heater and speedometer started to die. After that, I drove the car with that conditions around 2 km. Finally, the car died and I had to call a tow truck to bring it back to home. I installed a new battery as the old one was almost 9 years old. 

The car was running without any issue. Today I was driving on a highway at 80km for about an hour, suddenly dashboard lights and heating started to turn off automatically. Same symptoms like the other day when my car died. I turned off headlight and heating switches and dashboard light came on. As soon as I came home, I checked the battery with multi meter and it was 12.5V with engine off, 14.4V with engine running and around 11.5V with engine and all electrical components running. So, I thought the alternator is bad. This afternoon I checked it again, I got 12.4V with engine off, 14.2V with engine running and around 14.0V with engine and all electrical components running. Based on these volts, the alternator cannot be bad. 

Here is the link of a YouTube video...similar to my car problem. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnbzOk2tJMw

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

scorpion_ca said:


> Based on these volts, the alternator cannot be bad.


You're jumping to conclusions. It might be bad only some of the time (eg. poor contact somewhere due to corrosion or something else similar). At this point, ask a mechanic. I'm fairly certain they can test the alternator under load to see if it's still reliable. Also get them to check your battery installation.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Seems to suggest an electrical fault. Could be ground cable corrosion or broken wire perhaps. I used to have those kinds of problems on Fix Or Repair Daily (FORD) autos in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Could be ground cable corrosion or broken wire perhaps.



Yup, that's what I'd put money on. Loose cable, bad ground, bad battery terminal connectors, etc.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

The original alternator is almost 13 years old and it has 192,000 km on it. Should I just change it as a precaution? How do you check "electrical fault/ground cable corrosion or broken wire"? Can I check it with a multi meter?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> The original alternator is almost 13 years old and it has 192,000 km on it. Should I just change it as a precaution? How do you check "electrical fault/ground cable corrosion or broken wire"? Can I check it with a multi meter?


I wouldn't assume an alternator of that mileage is necessarily on its last legs. To me, it is an age issue and if you are in the road salt belt, even more likely to be a corrosion issue. 

I don't know enough to know if a multi-meter will diagnose specifics. Just take it to a shop and for potentially nothing (maybe $20), they will check the entire charging circuit. Just before I left for the 'deep freeze' of AB last week, I had Kal Tire check the charging circuit, battery cranking amps and clean the battery terminals for $17 plus change.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Check the ground strap from the engine to the chassis. Check the battery cables and check the main wiring harness from the positive side out toward the accessories for obvious signs of problems. Any corrosion or physical damage is an obvious indication of a potential problem.

192K isn't a lot of kilometers for a Civic.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

If it turns out to be an alternator issue, it will most likely be the regulator.

These days, regulators are commonly located inside the alternator but I don't recall how the Civic is configured.

Personally, with a 12 year old car, I would have zero problem pulling a regulator off a car in a pock-a-part type auto wrecker. It should cost $20 or less, or keep walking.

I wouldn't go with a used alternator, though. If the alternator isn't functioning, I'd replace the bearings and put new brushes in your existing unit. It's not a difficult job.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I am not technically savvy. However, I have been trying to learn lately. It's really fun to learn auto repair stuff. I will go to a shop tomorrow. 

I am inclined to change the alternator. Napa auto has re-manufactured alternator for $209 plus tax with limited lifetime warranty.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I had symptoms like this with my old car. As others mentioned it was due to poor electrical contacts, possibly from corrosion.

On mine, I started at the battery terminal contacts and scrubbed them with a wire brush battery terminal cleaner (about $5 at Partsource). Look up instructions for how to clean corroded battery terminals and cables. This is a good measure no matter what, since a solid connection to the battery will give you the strongest current and best starting... that's critical here in Winnipeg ( -32 tonight! )

With my old car, in addition to the battery contacts, I also found some other loose cabling. I had a mechanic fix up that stuff since I couldn't make heads or tails of which wire was which.

I'd carefully check the battery, wiring connecting to it, and ground wire before going after anything more complicated. A mechanic could easily talk you into something more expensive like changing the alternator. Also see this video on the Honda Civic's ground cable: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMPAucqeN0w


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't know where you live in Canada, but extreme cold temperatures aren't a good time to be fiddling around under the hood.

Unless you have a warm garage and the tools necessary............go to a mechanic.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I haven't done it in a few years, but Canadian Tire used to bench test starters, alternators, and batteries for free. Just take to the automotive counter, and guy would go in the back and test it for you.

If you're curious and want to learn, you can find high resistance connections (loose, broken, or corroded) using a voltage drop test. Check the easy stuff first, tighten connections, clean terminals, etc.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

sags said:


> I don't know where you live in Canada, but extreme cold temperatures aren't a good time to be fiddling around under the hood.
> 
> Unless you have a warm garage and the tools necessary............go to a mechanic.


I live in AB and the weather is extremely cold here. I will see two mechanics today if my car allow me to travel their shops.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

STech said:


> I haven't done it in a few years, but Canadian Tire used to bench test starters, alternators, and batteries for free. Just take to the automotive counter, and guy would go in the back and test it for you.
> 
> If you're curious and want to learn, you can find high resistance connections (loose, broken, or corroded) using a voltage drop test. Check the easy stuff first, tighten connections, clean terminals, etc.


I have an appointment with CT for oil change today. I will discuss this issue with them and share here with the outcome.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> I live in AB and the weather is extremely cold here. I will see two mechanics today if my car allow me to travel their shops.


I wouldn't anticipate any mechanic working today. With wind chills in the -35 range or so, I'd not venture out until the 2nd.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Certainly don't venture out in a car that might stop running. The temperature in Calgary (where I think you live) is going to warm to +2 by Tuesday. That might be a better day to get servicing.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> I wouldn't anticipate any mechanic working today. With wind chills in the -35 range or so, I'd not venture out until the 2nd.


I went to CT and they were extremely busy even though I had an appointment. I didn't want to spend 3 hours there. So, I left. Before leaving the store, I bought a digital Mastercraft multi-meter for $14 plus GST. It is on sale.

I also called another mechanic near my office. However, he didn't have time to check it today.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

olivaw said:


> Certainly don't venture out in a car that might stop running. The temperature in Calgary (where I think you live) is going to warm to +2 by Tuesday. That might be a better day to get servicing.


Just checked the weather and it would be +6 on Friday. 

I was lucky on boxing day that my car broke down on Wal-Mart parking lot. I had to wait around 2 hours for a tow truck. I don't know what would happen if it was broken on a highway. It would be almost impossible to survive more than 30 minutes in this temperature.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

This Civic is my first car that I treat as a first girl friend......I wanna keep it even it's ugly and old. 

I wish to drive it until my net worth reach to first million $$.


----------



## crgf1k (Aug 8, 2015)

scorpion_ca said:


> This Civic is my first car that I treat as a first girl friend......I wanna keep it even it's ugly and old.
> 
> I wish to drive it until my net worth reach to first million $$.


Good plan, that's a great car to help make you rich. Another thing to check is to make sure the alternator belt is tight. With everything turned on the alternator becomes harder to turn, and the belt could slip sometimes. Probably not enough to kill the battery totally, but it's worth a quick check.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> Just checked the weather and it would be +6 on Friday.
> 
> I was lucky on boxing day that my car broke down on Wal-Mart parking lot. I had to wait around 2 hours for a tow truck. I don't know what would happen if it was broken on a highway. It would be almost impossible to survive more than 30 minutes in this temperature.


Glad you made it home safely. It has been brutal out there these past 2 weeks. Better weather is coming soon.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I am not a big fan of CT. I would think twice about having work done there other than an oil change. 

Ask around and see if you can find anyone who can find a local guy that specialized in Honda. If you are happy with him/her, stick with the outfit.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> I was lucky on boxing day that my car broke down on Wal-Mart parking lot. I had to wait around 2 hours for a tow truck. I don't know what would happen if it was broken on a highway. It would be almost impossible to survive more than 30 minutes in this temperature.


Wow, that's a close call. Glad you're safe.

A reminder to everyone to make sure you have an emergency kit in your car: extra clothes layers, hat, mittens, candles and a lighter. I've been driving a lot in these -25 to -30 temps and the prospect of a dead battery is frightening.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

ian said:


> I am not a big fan of CT. I would think twice about having work done there other than an oil change.
> 
> Ask around and see if you can find anyone who can find a local guy that specialized in Honda. If you are happy with him/her, stick with the outfit.


I wouldn't even trust them with an oil change. But I do buy select parts and tools, and sometimes use their loan a tool program if I don't have something. Their bench testing services are good, quick, simple, and free.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

ian said:


> I am not a big fan of CT. I would think twice about having work done there other than an oil change.
> 
> Ask around and see if you can find anyone who can find a local guy that specialized in Honda. If you are happy with him/her, stick with the outfit.


The reason I go to CT is that they provide free oil change coupon with their Roadside assistance program. However, they charge $4.97 for shop supplies that is a highway robbery. Even Honda dealer didn't charge shop supplies for oil change. I spoke to the manager and he has all lame explanations for it.

I have been learning from Google & YouTube and trying to repair my car lately. However, I went to a mechanic shop near my office to change the alternator. He changed me $70 for labor.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

STech said:


> I wouldn't even trust them with an oil change. But I do buy select parts and tools, and sometimes use their loan a tool program if I don't have something. Their bench testing services are good, quick, simple, and free.


I was wondering about the bench testing and why do we need it? Thanks!


----------

